# Darn sidewalks....



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Ok, so Darby and I went for our walk and he was doing great, really truly great. The side walks a pretty clean (some puddles) but no snow, accept at the cross walks because the township piled all the snow there and I don't blame folks for not shoveling through it.

So I was looking ahead at the driveway we would cross the street too when "BLAM" :doh: I am laying on the ground next to Darby. He is such a wonderful guy, he immediately came over to me (I dropped the lead and he didn't bolt) and sniffed but decided that Mommy didn't come down to play and that maybe something was wrong. What a shock that is  to find yourself on the ground. I tripped over an uneven side walk. Banged up my "bad" (why do you always hit the injured part of your anatomy?) and limped home with a soggy parka and wet jeans (so uncomfortable).

But my boy did so well, no pulling and no pouncing with excitement. Makes me so proud (sore) but proud!! 

Please everyone, be careful walking you never know when a side walk is going to "bite" you.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I fell in my yard like that. One minute standing, next you are flat on the ground. I always seem to fall on my biggest asset! 

I placed my left foot on the only patch of ice in the yard and kicked a ball with the right. Well, you know where I ended up! After realizing I was lying on my backside looking up at the sky, I was a bit in shock. My two came over with wiggling tails and a tongue lick to make sure I was okay. When I realized I didn't break anything I looked around and was glad I was hidden behind our pool and the neighbor's didn't view the scene. I immediately started laughing so hard I nearly wet my pants! I entered our home in a fit of laughter that was so contagious my husband started laughing and he had no clue what happened. 

I hope you recover quickly!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Ouch!!! I feel your pain. We have done that more than once this year but for us it's more the ice we're slipping on than tripping over the sidewalks. What a good boy Darby was for consoling you rather than dragging you down the street.

Reminds me of a couple of weeks ago after it had snowed lightly...hubby and I were walking down the street with the dogs (he takes Reno and Lincoln and I take Austin) and I hear a thump and turn around and there is hubby on his butt and of course stupid me turns around and says "what are you doing"? He says "what the he** do you think I'm doing"!!!! So, I'm trying to be sympathetic but at the same time laughing to myself......in any event, both dogs chose to stay with daddy as well and not think he was on all fours playing a game with them.

So yes, important to watch those sidewalks and slippery streets!!!!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks Kimm

This was on the street but thank goodness the snow banks are so high that I just kind of "disappeared" from view. Fortunately, by the time we walked home my knee felt better so I changed, grabbed another coat and went back out with Kirby. 

LOL - I can just picture you kicking that ball and landing on the ground. Glad you were ok.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Laurie - I feel your hubby's pain... it must have been hard to keep the laughter in....


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

I can feel your pain, I was in the Dominican Republic for 23 hours, I walked off a curb, broke my foot and badly sprained my ankle. NOT FUN! But we still had a great time on our holiday.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I also feel your pain.

Last year I was scooping a surprise poop by Toby, and it was on the incline of a hill. I was busy scooping when Toby took off after a squirrel. I belt Toby's leash to me so that meant I took off with him......poop flying everywhere......I was mortified, but thank goodness it was dark and no one saw it, other than the squirrel. I can imagine it being filmed and on America's Funniest Videos or You Tube. :uhoh:


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Ouch! Get the ice (or heating pad??) and the aspirin ready -- you're probably going to feel that later.

It's terrible around here. Most of the sidewalks are solid ice. We've had a couple sunny days, above freezing, so the snowcover melts and then re-freezes over night. I was having to walk on people's lawns, through two feet of snow, because the sidewalks are just too slippery.
(One more reason why I can't wait to get out of here!)


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

Good Darby! Good dog! 

I'd been wondering if Max was the only Golden who does that kind of thing! Whenever I fall (I embarrassingly admit it's not a rare occurrence)   , Max comes to check on me. No pawing, bouncing, etc., he simply comes over to sniff & kiss me to make sure I'm okay.

We've also recently noticed that whenever one of us sneezes or coughs, he must come and "check on us". Once he knows we're okay, he goes back to his toy or whatever.

I LOVE Goldens - what a wonderful breed!!




Muddypaws said:


> So I was looking ahead at the driveway we would cross the street too when "BLAM" :doh: I am laying on the ground next to Darby. He is such a wonderful guy, he immediately came over to me (I dropped the lead and he didn't bolt) and sniffed but decided that Mommy didn't come down to play and that maybe something was wrong.
> 
> But my boy did so well, no pulling and no pouncing with excitement. Makes me so proud (sore) but proud!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Muddypaws said:


> Thanks Kimm
> 
> This was on the street but thank goodness the snow banks are so high that I just kind of "disappeared" from view. Fortunately, by the time we walked home my knee felt better so I changed, grabbed another coat and went back out with Kirby.
> 
> LOL - I can just picture you kicking that ball and landing on the ground. Glad you were ok.


Some day I will tell you about the time I swung my legs over to get out of bed to grab something from Tucker and landed on my "then" frozen shoulder! After I screamed out in pain I once again nearly wet my pants. My poor husband was sound asleep and awoke to my wailing and then fit of laughter...Seems like every time I fall my dogs are somehow involved but not always at fault!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm a little stiff today but not bad at all (thank goodness). Darby is keeping an eye on me though, I think he thinks I'm getting old or something. 

Last night I got on the floor to pet Kirby, he was sleeping in the hallway but had me in visual contact. The moment I got on the floor the head popped up and the expression was so funny "Not Again"!! He came over, determined I was ok - again - and curled up next to me on the floor. He is such a loving boy.

Kirby looked at me with a "what's that about" expression! It just doesn't get better then that.

I have to say - I am happy I'm not the only one on the ground around here. Misery loves company!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...rip-Everyday-Ice-Snow-Traction-Slip-on-Spikes

I have a friend that swears by these. I haven't ordered them yet as I have something like it but with spring coils around the edges that slip over your boots and shoes. 

I fell a couple times last year on icy sidewalks. So far so good this year. I felt your pain.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

cathyjobray said:


> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...rip-Everyday-Ice-Snow-Traction-Slip-on-Spikes
> 
> I have a friend that swears by these. I haven't ordered them yet as I have something like it but with spring coils around the edges that slip over your boots and shoes.
> 
> I fell a couple times last year on icy sidewalks. So far so good this year. I felt your pain.


I wear the heavy duty cleats QVC sells. I have osteo of the hips so I really don't want to go down...I can walk anywhere, even on ice! I wear the get a grip. If you look to the right in that link, that is what I wear.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks I will look into those, but I have to admit the side walk was wet - no ice. I tripped over the uneven pavement cause I was looking up and not down.... :uhoh:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Muddypaws said:


> Thanks I will look into those, but I have to admit the side walk was wet - no ice. I tripped over the uneven pavement cause I was looking up and not down.... :uhoh:


Well now, how are you supposed to find any loose change if you keep looking up?  I fell out of the refrigerator once....:uhoh: Well, sort of. Another funny moment in time. I don't even drink!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Kimm said:


> I fell out of the refrigerator once....:uhoh: Well, sort of. Another funny moment in time. I don't even drink!


Ok, got to ask.... I almost fell off the sofa laughing after I read that. Frightened both (sleeping) dogs and the cat!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I was squatting down trying to see what was on one of the lower shelves in the refrigerator and talking to my husband at the same time. For some reason I could feel myself starting to lose my balance and could only slow the backward and downward roll. Having a frozen shoulder at the time I could not swing my arm to counterbalance myself. I looked around and tried to make sure I wouldn't hit the treadmill as I rolled. I said to my husband who was standing about 5 feet away, "I'm going!" LOL...

I fell backward missing the treadmill and looked Shadow and Tucker right in the eyes. My husband didn't miss a beat and didn't say a thing. I said, "Now tell me, is what just happened normal? How can they say this is normal." I was referring to my doctors. I said this while laughing hysterically. No Laughter from DH. No response at all. I don't know how he kept coming in and out of the house, saw what he saw, heard me laughing, and nothing.

When he came back into the house the second time I said, "How can you not be laughing after seeing that?!" He went outside, came back in the third time, and he lost it! Finally, a response! And the one I was looking for!!!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

LOL - how did he keep it together??  He needs to invest in a video camera!

We walked the same path today, DH had Darby and I had Kirby. Don't you know, as we got to exactly the same place I was about to point out where I fell when across the street two little dogs were out in the yard loose. Kirby went "bonkers", I looked over and tripped on the same darn side walk. Didn't go down this time, stumbled and pointed at the sidewalk. I said "that's it, that's the one that knocked me down". My hubby just nodding and said "yeah, I know". At least Darby looked sympathetic, Kirby was still bouncing focused on the little dog. 

DH did slide on a tiny bit of ice - twice - same spot coming and going.... so I don't feel too bad!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I know what you're saying: yesterday I took Tess to the Park where they have those wooden planks to cross 'difficult' areas...I landed next to the plank, basically in the water, with a totally amazed Tess climbing in my lap, ears down and licking my face. Wet pants are terrible, aren't they? I hope you feel better!


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

"Muddypaws", I had the same experience that you described and loved my three Goldens even more so because of how they responded. In my case, I went down and could not get up because it was so slippery. Fortunately I had snow pants on and underneath that sweat pants - so that cushioned the fall on my knee.

But as you said - I wasn't holding the leashes and they stood right by me. They know when something is not right. I leaned on my largest Golden, to get up and he stood there and didn't move - like he knew I needed him to keep my balance. 

I felt like you - so proud and so in love with these sweet pups. 

By the way - mine now know the meaning of "slow" and "careful" - I use those words to tell them to be watchful of ice or anything else, when necessary. They seem to understand, because they go slow, then look up at me, and take a few more steps. It is amazing - their capacity to assist is such a gift - if you can teach it, they just get it.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Well, my knee "looks" normal but if I kneel on it the pain just shoots!!! :eek

I guess it will take a few more days. Good news - it's raining and the snow is melting, bad news - it's raining and we can't walk today.

Marty's Mom, I know what you mean, Darby lets me use him to get up quite often, he is such a love. Yesterday both of them slowed up when we hit an icy spot, I just say easy and they know to go slow and no pulling. There is a reason they make such wonderful therapy and service dogs, they just know.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I was so happy to see your post because I had the very same experience and was so grateful and so proud. I do think it is a Golden Retriever quality. They sense trouble and our pain. They knew just what to do and did not leave me - stay steady - don't move. When I got up, well, I just had the wind knocked out of me - but they moved slowly and watched me closely. And then, of course, I said "thank you" - and I think they understood. 

I think we under-estimate our dogs . . . .


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm glad that you're ok!! It is terrible when you can't see the pavement or sidewalk under a bit of snow. It really does sneak up and bite you!!


----------



## Makino82 (Oct 23, 2009)

Lol unfortunately I havn't experienced that side of my GR yet, she's not quite 1 year. A few months back she decided to try to 'greet' some passerbys on our walk (who looked scared of all dogs to begin with) by leaping full out at them and pulling me off my feet on the ice. She definitely took it as a game and was bounding and leaping all over me...although I did just start to laugh as I imagined what was going through the minds of the people who passed me...LoL


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I feel your pain, I took the dogs out last night and Chloe decides to say hi to the neighbor dog....not good for me I landed in a bush and my knee is killing me today. Be careful of the snow and ice out there!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

How wonderful... the sidewalks are "once again" covered with snow and this time there is a nice lovely layer of ice underneath it.... :yuck:

Can I just hibernate until Spring???? The dogs are thrilled to death _*"SNOW"*_ :greenboun:banana::jamming::artydude

Everyone be careful out there!!!!


----------

